# Underwater light & Custom Outboard Bracket



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I had one of West Marine's new underwater lights given to me over the weekend. It's called the Bay Blaze . I did not want to mount it to the bottom of the boat so I made a bracket that mounts to the bottom of the motor. It uses the same holes as the zinc plate. The bracket is made from 1/4" aluminum, I used a skill saw with a special blade for aluminum to cut the bracket out. I ran the wires up into the engine and then out the rigging tube and into the boat. 

Overall its a pretty clean setup. It should make snook fishing around the springs a little more interesting. I may paint the bracket at a later date. 


Draw: [email protected]; [email protected]
Voltage: 12-24V
Fixture Dimensions: 3 7/8" dia. x 5/8"H
Warranty: One year 
The three ultra-bright LED elements of this light produce an output of 400+ lumens
These lights run about $119.00 


Build Process:


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Nice round cuts, for using a skill saw. Nice polished look to the mount.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

very nice. lets see it in the water!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Dude you should patent that thing! Looks great!


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm headed down to the keys soon, I will get some pictures.


----------



## kstovall82 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ever get some water shots???


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I parked right next to your boat during the Capts. meeting @ Salty Fly and I think we saw you in front of Cockroach Bay.. We were wading out of a black Waterman 16'.. It was a tough pick in the holes we were fishing or I would have waved you in..

Anyhow, You skiff looks great and I'm impressed with the detail you put into it.

Hope to see you on the water again. Are you going to the HB shindig in the Keys?

Bob


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

Did you leave the anode on the motor?


----------

